# wood cone speaker update



## Punslayer

This has been posted before, but with the pending us release of the EX-A1 and the pending Japanese release of the EX-A5 and SX-WD5 i thought i would bring it back up.

 for those who missed the first thread and for the new info, here are a few links

JVC's American press release for the EX-A1 

EX-A1 at J and R 

Watch Impress article about the EX-A5 and SX-WD5 

 babelfish does ok with the last link and the article includes several links to more info and some good pictures. Unfortunately i haven't been able to find any reviews or info that doesn't come straight from the JVC marketing department, but i still think it's interesting.

 here are a few pics:





 EX-A1





 rear view of speaker





 cutaway of same





 SX-WD5





 wood cone speaker line-up





 Rear of EX-A1

 The SX-WD5 will be available seperately in Japan this summer with an MSRP of about four hundred dollars. I assume that they will probably be released in other countries eventually, but who knows?

 I've been looking for a minisystem, and i may pick up an EX-A1 in a couple of months. I used to have a similar JVC micro system that i liked a lot, so this one is pretty high on my list at the moment. Admittedly i'm a sucker for unique and/or unusual toys, but i don't think that's too unusual around these parts.


----------



## D-EJ915

Yipes...wood tweeters...never would've thought of that!


----------



## ServinginEcuador

It figured it would be a JVC. I enjoyed a tiny JVC system with a single driver made of aluminum or something. It's range was incredible, as was its bass. I hope one of these makes it to the states as I would love to hear one of these wooden speaker systems.


----------



## Punslayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ServinginEcuador* 
_It figured it would be a JVC. I enjoyed a tiny JVC system with a single driver made of aluminum or something. It's range was incredible, as was its bass. I hope one of these makes it to the states as I would love to hear one of these wooden speaker systems._

 

The single driver system is supposed to be available this month in America. I've seen it for $450, i'm sure that prices will come down a bit once they've been out for a while. The single driver speakers won't be available separately though, only the 2-ways.

 I was a little surprised by the wooden tweeter too, but hey if it works then why not?


----------



## Edwood

Heheh. I like wood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## gpalmer

Wow, that's gorgeous even though I doubt the sound is top of the line. I would still buy it just as a conversation piece thing for work.


----------



## mahkook

I HAVE GOT TO GET ONE OF THESE!!!!

 I went out and purchased the first cherry version of an executive desktop system that JVC came out with and was amazed at the quality for something so small and affordable. The wooden cones are curious... but as a woodshop teacher, I find myself uncontrolably drawn to them. I will probably bite and be the first one here to grab one up. I promise to post a reveiw when I do. 

 I would love to find out the specs of that headphone out section... expecially with the nice DAC specs. 

 Or if I could read Japanese and see if one of those jacks is an out...

 Tchau!
 Mahkook


----------



## Punslayer

mahkook,

 It has an optical digital out, but no analog out. The two minijacks in the back are AV Compulink ports for hooking the system up to other JVC components and the RCA jacks are an analog input. I haven't been able to find any sort of specs on the headphone out, but i plan on using it with a DAC and amp for headphones anyway (unless the headphone out turns out to be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I like the construction of the EX-A1, the binding posts are a nice touch on such a small unit and the speakers look nice and solid.

 A review would be very much appreciated, I'm awfully curious to find out how one of these sounds and if i can read about it before i end up actually buying one, then so much the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: here's the back of the unit in English


----------



## mahkook

well dang nabit on the line output thought... I have just emailed JVC asking about the headphone output. I asked for how it was driven, load design, and any other facts to know. I will post any reply I get... though the page said response within 5 days. 

 The email input window sucked.... it measured 1 inch by 3/4 inch to type in... makes it look like they really don't like to talk to customers.

 Thanks for the pic! Maybe there would be some way of intercepting the line signal before it hits the amp section and tapping in a new output????

 Mahkook


----------



## Punslayer

Just got an e-mail from J and R, they now have the EX-A1 in stock. Who will be the first to bite and post a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and here's a pic of the remote


----------



## ServinginEcuador

Man, I sure hope some local shop gets one of these in soon so I can at least take a listen. I won't buy one, much less need one, but to listen to one is now a goal I have.


----------



## Punslayer

Doug,

 I hope that you get to hear one soon too, cause i'd sure like to hear what you think. I do have a need for a nice minisystem and this little JVC sure looks like a winner.


----------



## ServinginEcuador

I'll tell you this much, if it sounds even as good as the little executive system with a single ceramic driver I heard in 1999, it's a winner already. JVC did that single driver unit right, and the bass was outstanding for a 4" driver. It blew away everything else I had ever heard short of the Yamaha system I talked my dad into, which also ran twice the JVC's price tag.


----------



## mahkook

I too received the email that they were now in stock and checked the webpage. It said the same as before... on order, but you can preorder now!

 I called the company and they said that there must be a glitch in the system because they don't have any in stock, never have had any, and can't tell me when they will be on hand. Also called JVC about the unit and the lady couldn't tell me anything more than the JVC website said.... in fact that is the ONLY info she could find on it. She said they have no idea when it is coming out. 

 Bummer. 

 I guarantee you, I will get my hands on one and let you all know what I think. Anyone who gets any info on it or finds a US stock on hand, please let me know.

 Tchau!
 Mahkook


----------



## ampgalore

I am curious about these 4 inch cone speakers. How much bass can these things put out? In order to put out strong bass, these must function as near field monitors. It's physically impossible for a 4 inch cone to produce a decent amount of bass in a normal listening space. If this was possible, Bose would have done it long time ago (no, all those cute little acoustimass modules just don't cut it).


----------



## ServinginEcuador

A 4" speakers won't give you much punch in a large room, nor will it give you enough deep bass. What it will give is a super tight bass down to about 50Hz or so max. By adding even a cheap $200 sub you could end up with it all in one neat package, and for pretty cheap. If bass isn't a high priority you could make due without the sub until the finances came in, or you got used to the loss of low-end.

 Having said that I was amazedat how good the little 4" Executive speakers did bass wise. It really made the other 5-6.5" speakers feel ashamed due to their inept bass punch and response. Even my wife was amazed at how good they were. The next step up were the Yamaha system speakers with 6.5" woofers. 

 Don't go expecting to get subwoofer or 8" woofer bass from the JVC unit, and then be prepared for a shock as to how good the bass it has sounds.


----------



## mahkook

I went in a did a little listening to my trusty FS-2000 (the original cherry wood executive system I believe) This one actually has 3 inch speakers and sounds great... though I do have a tiny powered RCA subwoofer (4 inch) to add a little on the low end. But I was very happy even before I got the sub. This little charm was my main system in my college days. Now it resides in my bedroom and unfortunatly gets little use other than as a fancy alarm clock since my wife cannot get to sleep with even the smallest sound anywhere. I really do miss listening to the nice music it produced... I have been nothing but smiles ever since I bought it. I even considered getting the FS-SD9, the second generation that came out with the real cool full top that automatically raised to load your CD. 

a link to a recent eBay auction for a FS-SD9 unit 

 I also went and tested the headphone output with my ATH-W1000's and HD-600's and was pretty dang happy with the results. No impedance problems with either, no glaring loss of fidelity, no thinning of the sound. I hope that they kept it pretty good on the newest generation. 

 Next to just get my hands on the EX-A1...

 The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Punslayer

I used to have an FS-SD7, and i liked it a lot, especially with a little (6") subwoofer to add a little extra grunt. That's a big reason why i'm so interested in this new unit, marketing hype and unique charm aside.

 i found five places online selling this unit besides J&R, that's a significant increase from the two places i found it listed before yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Links to the five new places are:

http://www.electronicscity.com/produ...roducts_id=349

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/sharperi...est/jv567.html

http://focuscamera.com/sc/froogle-le...&sid=160149174

http://www.digitalfotoclub.com/sc/ma...&sid=160149174

http://www.acephotodigital.com/sc/ma...ate=05_11_2004

 and here's yet another photo, this one showing various driver possibilities considered for the EX-A1.


----------



## mahkook

No luck at electronics city either.. they say maybe next week.


----------



## mahkook

just got an "in stock alert" from J&R. I am going to check with electronics city first then if no luck, go with this...


----------



## Punslayer

let us know if electronics city has any stock, i may be able to convince my family that this would be a good graduation present. Probably not, but it's worth a try. How often do i graduate from college anyway?


----------



## mahkook

I decided that a little patience is worth th $50 savings... Electronicscity.com is expecting there order in on monday or tuesday of next week. Amazon.com is selling them, via J&R, so no free shipping. 

 the wait is killing me!

 Mahkook


----------



## Punslayer

http://www.goodguys.com/adtemplate.a...3FG&refer=frog

 good guys has them in stock according to the website. price is 499.99 plus 10% off for web orders and free shipping.

 some brief, but interesting, impressions from an owner on audioasylum:

http://www.audioasylum.com/forums/HU...ges/70100.html


----------



## smeggy

Those wood towers look really nice, i'd love to get a set just because they look so purdy.


----------



## dadman

Yippeee! Bought one in Hongkong for only $399 (HK$3,100 + you don't need to pay tax in HK .

 The sound I'd say is simply the best among mini-combos and most of the mid-range HiFi's. Imaging is nearly perfect, a bit weak in the bass though but I won't say it is not good - it is still shockingly amazing to see such a good bass performance on a small cone speaker - just that it is not up to those 12" super-woofer thing, but hey, you've got a sub-woofer output at the EX-A1 end, too, so use it if you like! At the moment, I am fine with those two little speakers.

 One suggestion, the speaker cables come with the package sucks. Don't use them, never.

 Dadman.


----------



## roadtonowhere08

Intersting stuff. I have to ask a question about the durability though. Wouldn't wood with all of it's grains and imperfections make for a bad cone? I mean if one were to drive it hard, wouldn't it crack or something? It is wood after all. Just wondering...


----------



## lini

The EX-A1 was already reviewed in the last (May 05/04) issue of Stereo, over here. All in all, the tenor was fairly favourable, especially of the dvd-receiver-part (they mentioned good quality via headphone out, too). They were also quite fond of the speakers, but recommend adding a subwoofer - frequency response looked a bit wobbly to me, but definitely not bad for a single small cone...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## mahkook

AAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 I was going to get it last night from the Good Guys website and get that great deal, but was pulled away from the computer before I could do it. Now this morning, I get up and go to buy it, and GONE!!!!!

 Please tell me someone that this was an accidental early offering on thier behalf and that they are waiting for stock to actually arrive. Not that they sold out and won't be offering this deal again....


----------



## mahkook

I just called good guys and the salesman says that it was most likely a special offering and that they aren't going to get more in.

 (%*&@#@#%!!!!!!!!)


----------



## mahkook

Hold the phone.... I went back to the web page to get the Eugene store number and see if they were going to get any and Voila! It was back! I quickly ordered it and hopefully it will be on its way very soon. As I promised a review upon getting it will follow. 

 Anyone have a lead on an Antique Sound Lab UHC to try out on this? I am debating that route...

 Breathing a sigh of relief..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mahkook


----------



## Punslayer

Mahkook,

 good luck, and i look forward to hearing your impressions once you get your hands on it finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm glad to see a little more information starting to come out on this little system, it definitely sounds like it's worth checking out.

 as far as the durability of the wood, i don't know much, but i know that during the stamping process the wood sheets undergo a series of treatments. I would imagine that one of the points of those treatments would be to increase durability. The largest wooden cones that they've come up with so far is 11cm, i'm sure that a large factor in that size limit is cone durability. But all i really know is that i want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also considered an ASL UHC to go with one of these, but i figure i'll wait and see how well the headphone out actually does by itself. I expect that i'll primarily use headphones with the EX-A1 for movie watching and i'm a lot less picky when it comes to movies.


----------



## mahkook

First impression as I opened the box... Beautiful. The design and appearance are fantastic. As stated by someone else, toss the supplied wires (though at least they aren't 20 gauge zip wire like some). I hooked up a pair of 2 foot long monster wire flat wire for a quick test. Initial opinion... pretty dang good, as I would expect. But please note, you will most likely insist on a small powered sub to add in the low notes... expecially on these as they seem to have less bass than paper coned FS-2000 that I also have. 

 I tried out the headphone output for about 10 minutes going between Norah Jones, Yo-Yo Ma, and Haley Westernra. I was pretty pleased. Curiosity got the best of me and I had to peer inside to know exactly what I was getting there. Turns out they have a small headphone amp inside it! I took as couple pictures (best as I could... it is really tightly packed in there!) that I will need to reduce before posting. I still want to get my hands on an ASL UHC to try out with this.

 My first 30 minutes with it.... thumbs up. 
 My first complement... I believe this to have a dedicated headphone section!
 My first complaint with it.... no clock / alarm feature like the FS-2000 so I can't have it replace my bedroom alarm. (dang!)

 Give me a couple days and I will give a better review. Too bad I sold all my DVD-A discs a short while ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mahkook


----------



## mahkook

Attached are two of the pictures I took of the headphone section inside the ex-a1. One shows the cap side, the other the best view of the chip side. If you look at the cap picture, you can see the list of the connections to the main board. If you can get your hands on a matching connection, I could see someone making a pigtail to provide outboard line level jacks. 

 I couldn't get any numbers or makes of the chips on the other side unfortunatly.

 As I do some more listening, I am more and more pleased with what I am finding. I would really love to get my hands on the ASL UHC component to test out the cans on the speaker outputs. 

 Until I get the speakers up where they are going to go on some wall mounted supports, I can't really get a full feel for them... I am also still working on the burn in. 

 Mahkook


----------



## mahkook

In light of the woody jokes going rampant around head-fi, I just had to show mine off.....


----------



## Punslayer

That is some very nice wood you have there indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the pics and the impressions, i look forward to more details as you get to listen some more. Just out of curiousity, how does the finish on the speakers compare to the W1000s, lighter, darker, about the same?

 It looks like i won't be able to pick one of these up for a little bit as i'm going to be moving to Japan next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But on the upside, i shouldn't have too much difficulty listening to one of these over there and perhaps get to compare it to the EX-A5.

 keep the impressions coming and enjoy your new woody


----------



## bakhtiar

*funslayer*
  Quote:


 Unfortunately i haven't been able to find any reviews or info that doesn't come straight from the JVC marketing department, 
 

Refer to my *last year's* posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55125

 Others:
 SX-WD5 : World First Speaker systems with wood dome tweeter.
http://www.jvc-victor.co.jp/audio_w/...wd5/index.html

 Again : All infos are in Japanese


----------



## D-EJ915

They just put up some systems on audiocubes.

 A1 
http://www.audiocubes.com/product_in...7d283e91d75662

 A5
http://www.audiocubes.com/product_in...7d283e91d75662


----------



## David Mitchell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roadtonowhere08* 
_Intersting stuff. I have to ask a question about the durability though. Wouldn't wood with all of it's grains and imperfections make for a bad cone? I mean if one were to drive it hard, wouldn't it crack or something? It is wood after all. Just wondering..._

 

In this month's _Electronic Musician_ there is a short article, "Wood and Dried Squid", about these drivers. I'll quote some of it:





> [JVC engineer Toshikatsu] Kuwahata believed that a superior speaker-cone material should have high propagation speed and a modest damping factor, and he found that wood fit the bill perfectly. In addition, sound waves propagate at different speeds through the wood, depending on the angle between the direction of travel and the orientation of the wood grain, which tends to minimize resonance within the material.
> 
> ... His first prototype was constructed of fan-shaped wedges glued together. Kuwahata heard improvements in sound quality, but he knew there was no way to mass-produce such a driver. He also tried stamping thin sheets of wood into cone shapes, but they inevitably cracked under the strain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punslayer

Got a chance to listen to one of these Minisystems (A1) in a store yesterday. Of course it was only a few minutes in a slightly noisy environment with unfamiliar music, but that didn't stop me from liking what i heard. The big surprise was of course the bass. I know it's cliche', but i actually checked to see if they had it hooked up to a subwoofer. Now i don't think it was going particularly deep, but whatever depths it was reaching it did with some authority. The midrange sounded really nice, but i would like to get a chance to hear it with some of my own music. Hopefully next time i go, i'll remember to bring a couple of CDs and give a little better audition.
 I also didn't check the headphone out either, but again next time hopefully i'll remember to have a pair on me, hopefully the EW9, cause i'd be most interested in how it sounds with them.
 The system is very small in person and very attractive, at least to me. Now that i've heard it, i'll probably go back to listen again this weekend. This time armed with a little foreknowledge and some music.


----------



## mahkook

I have had my EX-A1 system now for some time and have many wonderful things to say about it... just haven't had time to sit down and write my impressions..

 I also have torn the whole dang thing apart to see what the headphone section is made of. I took several pictures of it and the chips to ID. I will try and get some time to write more tonight and to post the pictures.

 In general though.... excellent system... very happy with it


----------

